# X3 start-up problem



## addictedzoro (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I’d really appreciate some inputs on my x3 2.0D model may 2007
So I have been having this problem with starting.
First start of the day is unsuccessful. Either it takes too long to start or i have to push start it. After that it’s fine for the day. 
After 12-18 hours gap this problem starts again.
Can you please help me with this problem. Can’t really figure out what actually it is.
Really appreciate 

many thanks.


----------

